
An Introduction to Information Processing Language V (1960) [pdf] - eternalban
https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/papers/2008/P1929.pdf
======
eternalban
IPL-V Reference Manual:
[http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_memoranda...](http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_memoranda/2008/RM3739.pdf)

